# In 08 offseason



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Celtics will snag Diop from you guys with their mid level.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope so...

He's all yours, but I want Mbenga back!


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Why has Diop sucked this yr?


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Either way, I think Dallas gets Kidd and Diop gets sent to NJ as part of the trade along with Harris so Diop will walk from NJ unless they wanna overpay him.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

dropkickmeltinjohns said:


> Either way, I think Dallas gets Kidd and Diop gets sent to NJ as part of the trade along with Harris so Diop will walk from NJ unless they wanna overpay him.


why would Dallas trade a big for an over the hill point guard? Yeah the Mavs have ball movement problems, but not from the pg position...all our scorers are isolationist...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> ...all our scorers are isolationist...


Perhaps they're better suited for politics - they would solve our border patrol/homeland security issues. :sadbanana:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey, well... at least someone will then.


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

I see Kidd being a mav. Its the most realistic option of a team for him to go. Bulls are losing, Cavs don't have enough to give NJ, Denver if they lose Camby will lose possibly Nene in one more injury so a dilemma there. Dallas is the team.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This is Diop's CONTRACT YEAR, and, if we get regression instead improvement, what are we suppose to expect from here on out?

Kidd's asking price is simply too high. The money won't match unless Dallas gives up Dirk, Damp, Josh, Terry, or a more likely combination involving two of the above. That price tag is just too high.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Kidd's asking price is simply too high. The money won't match unless Dallas gives up Dirk, Damp, Josh, Terry, or a more likely combination involving two of the above. That price tag is just too high.


It is shocking how much that scenario mirrors the Mavs' decline of the late '80s. :eek8:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> It is shocking how much that scenario mirrors the Mavs' decline of the late '80s. :eek8:


If we were talking about Dwight Howard or Kobe, I'd be willing to give Dirk + Terry.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> If we were talking about *Dwight Howard* or Kobe, I'd be willing to give Dirk + Terry.


as long as you realize there would be 3 Howards on the floor for significant amounts of time...Howard with the defensive board, thows it out to Howard. Howard sets a great pick and Howard has a clear shot to the basket it flips it back to Howard who dunks it!!! can you live with that?!!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> as long as you realize there would be 3 Howards on the floor for significant amounts of time...Howard with the defensive board, thows it out to Howard. Howard sets a great pick and Howard has a clear shot to the basket it flips it back to Howard who dunks it!!! can you live with that?!!


Ninja's left nugget that Howard Johnson would become a Mavs' sponsor. :lol:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

god this guy was everywhere!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> god this guy was everywhere!


GOD *IS* everywhere, and you are going to HELL.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

xray said:


> Ninja's left nugget that Howard Johnson would become a Mavs' sponsor. :lol:


I wonder if Ron Howard would direct the championship video...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

xray said:


> Ninja's left nugget that Howard Johnson would become a Mavs' sponsor. :lol:


Why is it that one of my testicles is always used as a betting chip?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Diop got only two minutes tonight and I didn't really miss him out there. As much as I like him against teams like San Antonio he is just too much of an offensive liability vs. the likes of Golden State or Phoenix. We need a hungry Dampier.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Why is it that one of my testicles is always used as a betting chip?


Because you have two left ones?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Diop got only two minutes tonight and I didn't really miss him out there. As much as I like him against teams like San Antonio he is just too much of an offensive liability vs. the likes of Golden State or Phoenix. We need a hungry Dampier.


Bass is taking the #5 spot now. :lol:


----------

